# So schön ...



## Frank (22. Dez. 2007)

... kann der Winter sein.

Hallo,

bei uns war heute ein wunderschöner Tag mit viel gefrorenem Reif auf Bäumen, Gräsern, Sträuchern, einfach allem.

Natürlich war ich da mal wieder unterwegens.

Habt ihr auch ein paar schöne Bilder? 
Dann immer her damit.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (22. Dez. 2007)

*AW: So schön ...*

Ja, war echt klasse heute.

Ich hab auch ein paar Fotos gemacht. Aber deine sind einfach zu gut  



Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (23. Dez. 2007)

*AW: So schön ...*

Wunderschöne Bilder, in der Tat    

Bei uns gab es heute leider nur Nebel und kein einziger Sonnenstrahl hat sich gezeigt ... aber um wenigstens etwas von der Schönheit festzuhalten, sind wir in der Nacht mit der Kamera mal im Garten gewesen, hier einige Impresionen:

           

           ​
Vielleicht wird es ja eute ein schöner Tag werden und dann werden wir die Bilder im Sonneschein nachholen und Euch alles wünschen wir einen schönen und geruhsamen vierten Advent.


----------



## Frank (23. Dez. 2007)

*AW: So schön ...*

Morgen Claudia, morgen Ludwig,

hihi, habt ihr etwa schon den Christbaum geschmückt und dann nach draußen gestellt? ... Gibt doch heute schon künstlichen Schnee aus der Dose. 
Das wäre mir zu ungewiss, was ihr da macht. 
Und außerdem nach einer halben Stunde im Wohnzimmer ist der ganze Schnee doch sowieso wieder weg ... und ihr habt ne große Pfütze im Wohnzimmer.

 (Für alle die es nicht bemerkt haben: Das war ein Scherz, bezogen auf das erste Bild von Claudia und Ludwig  )

Bei uns ist heute genau das gegenteilige Wetter zu gestern eingetreten:
Nebelig mit Nieselregen, der sofort auf der Straße gefriert. Ergo extreme Glatteisbildung.
Kaum Autos unterwegs, sogar der Busverkehr im Großraum Osnabrück ist eingestellt.

Auf gut Hochdeutsch:
Ein richtiges Mistwetter einen Tag vor dem Heiligen Abend.

*Trotzdem wünsche ich euch allen einen schönen, ruhigen und (vor allem denen, die in den glatten Regionen unterwegs sein müssen), unfallfreien *

:advent4​


----------



## Dr.J (23. Dez. 2007)

*AW: So schön ...*

Hallo Leute,

da habt ihr ja ein paar wunderschöne Fotos für den Kalender 2009 gemacht.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (24. Dez. 2007)

*AW: So schön ...*

Wie sollte es auch anders sein, natürlich hat sich das Wetter heute nicht verbessert ... immer noch alles grau in grau, diesig, trübe ...

Aber auch ein blauer Himmel und Sonne uns und den Fotos des traumhaften Rauhreifes gut getan hätte, das Trübe hat auch einen gewissen Charme:

       

   ​


----------



## Digicat (24. Dez. 2007)

*AW: So schön ...*

Servus

Was für schöne Fotos  

Genial  

Habe nur eins

 
Blick auf den Schneeberg


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (26. Dez. 2007)

*AW: So schön ...*

Leider ist es auch heute immer noch trübe geblieben ... was uns aber nicht vom Spazierengehen abgehalten hat und nicht vom Fotografieren. Es gab noch ein paar "trübe" Ausblicke ...

        

        ​


----------



## Annett (26. Dez. 2007)

*AW: So schön ...*

Hallo Ihr beiden.

Das sieht bei Euch ja aus, wie im Winter-Wunder-Land! 

Bei uns ist Frost, die Sonne schaut ab und an mal aus dem leicht grauen Himmel, aber bis auf ganz wenig Raureif - keine weiße Weihnacht. 

Naja, man kann nicht alles haben! *positivdenk*


----------



## owl-andre (26. Dez. 2007)

*AW: So schön ...*

Feinste Bilder  aber sollche Bilder konnte ich hier noch nicht verhaften


----------



## rainthanner (26. Dez. 2007)

*AW: So schön ...*

Hallo,

wirklich schöne Winterbilder macht ihr hier. 


Aber trotz den schönen Bildern ist mir der Sommer allemal lieber. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Bine (26. Dez. 2007)

*AW: So schön ...*

Endlich mal eine schöne Seite vom Frost und Winter 
Sehr schöne Bilder , ich beneide Euch


----------



## Martin a. B. (26. Dez. 2007)

*AW: So schön ...*

Hallo

Wir waren über Weihnachten im Schwarzwald, wo Winter, Eis und Schnee eine traumhaft schöne Wintermärchenlandschaft zauberten.
Unter anderem einen Teich voller "Kristall-Seerosen".
Und als Krönung das ganze Glitzern und Blinken bei einer Nachtwanderung im Vollmond-Licht zum Feldsee. (letztes Bild, leider mit einer einfachen Knipse; aber nur im Lichte des Vollmondes.)
Eine wahrhaft schöne Weihnacht.

 
gruß

Martin

Edit by Dodi: Habe mal Deinen vorherigen Beitrag gelöscht wg. Doppel-Posting.


----------



## Frank (27. Dez. 2007)

*AW: So schön ...*

Na, bei soviel tollen Bildern wäre es doch gelacht, für den nächsten Kalender nicht ein paar rauszufischen.


----------

